# Sendmail and SMPT



## Matsaki (May 5, 2003)

I have enabled Sendmail to be able to use a local SMTP (localhost). Thats working fine after some hustle (total UNIX newbie)  

But as OS X make some fixes of permissions etc. one and a while, I have to restart Sendmail and fix permissions.

Now I want that dun at every startup/reboot but can't find a newbie simple way to do that.

Need some tips folks


----------



## hazmat (May 6, 2003)

You need to be more specific about what you changed and what OS X changes back.  There are probably other ways to do what you need so OS X won't change it back.


----------



## Matsaki (May 6, 2003)

OS X changes the permissions, so I have to change them back to:

sudo chmod 755 /

So that  Sendmail has the right permissions to work.


----------



## hazmat (May 6, 2003)

Okay.  Instead of changing the permissions on the root directory , edit /System/Library/StartupItems/Sendmail/Sendmail and find the two /usr/sbin/sendmail lines.  Add:

-OdontBlameSendmail=GroupWritableDirPathSafe

to each one.


----------



## Matsaki (May 6, 2003)

is this right?

 /usr/sbin/sendmail
        -OdontBlameSendmail=GroupWritableDirPathSafe

         /usr/sbin/sendmail -OdontBlameSendmail=GroupWritableDirPathSafe
        /etc/mail/submit.cf -q1h  


and this is whatbI get hen starting sendmail:

sudo /System/Library/StartupItems/Sendmail/Sendmail start  
Starting mail services
rm: /var/spool/mqueue: is a directory
Recipient names must be specified


???


----------



## hazmat (May 6, 2003)

Well first, make sure they are really on one line each.  This web site may have split them.  Here's what I have, but I may have customized it for myself.  I don't think so though.


```
/usr/sbin/sendmail -OdontBlameSendmail=GroupWritableDirPathSafe -bd -q1h

/usr/sbin/sendmail -OdontBlameSendmail=GroupWritableDirPathSafe -C /etc/mail/submit.cf -q1h
```


----------



## Matsaki (May 8, 2003)

I think I better uninstall or reset sendmail and start all over again. It's a mess now I think, but HOW will I do that then??

I would prefere a reset if there is one!


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (May 8, 2003)

Have you tried doing all this via webmin?


----------



## Matsaki (May 9, 2003)

No?? What is webmin?


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (May 9, 2003)

try www.webmin.com and download it.
It is a web based stand-alone manager for everything. It is wonderful. just be careful if you are using macosx server because it uses different conf files.  I comes with a built in web server and does not interfere with apache. it is perl based. Also has an instalation script and it is very easy to use. I really recommend it.


----------



## Matsaki (May 9, 2003)

Oki! Thnx for all your efforts guys =), but I am followed by problems now =(

I Installed the webmin 4 times now and I only get "The server can not be found" from my browser when typing the webmin url http://xxxxxx.com.cy:60000/

Grrrr!


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (May 9, 2003)

I assume you are using port 60000?
Do you get an error during setup?
try using localhost address instead.
127.0.0.1:60000


----------



## Matsaki (May 9, 2003)

Ohh! I found the problem =)) In my setup script it told me to login at the http://xxxxxx.com.cy:60000/ adress, but the correct should be http://localhost:60000/

Now I just have to figure out the sendmail config and problem as above :/


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (May 9, 2003)

well but now you have a nice gui for config, even with some explanation.


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (May 9, 2003)

I did under su the chmod 755 and it is running fine since then. the problem is my qpopper, It won't mantain the conection.


----------



## Matsaki (May 9, 2003)

Oh Yeah =) Thanks Gabriel!


----------

